# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Σωστικά και Πυροσβεστικά μέσα πλοίων >  Ρίποι και άλλα μέσα αντιμετώπισης διαρροής (collision mats and leak control means)

## T.S.S. APOLLON

_25-9-2010 το ρολοι εδειχνε 14.18 κακια ωρα! ατυχη στιγμη! στο εξω κοκκινο του λιμανιου της Τηνου..._ 
_O Βαπορας μετα το ατυχημα του αγεροχος εκανε το ρεμετζο του εριξε καταπελτη και αποβιβασε με ασφαλεια τους επιβατες και τα οχηματα που φιλοξενουσε στο γκαραζ του._
DSCN6705.jpg

DSCN6714.jpg

DSCN6715.jpg
_Αμεσως μετα οι ανθρωποι του, αυτη η υπεροχη ομαδα που εδινε δινει και θα δινει ψυχη στον Βαπορα τα εδωσε ολα,μοχθησε,ιδρωσε,κουραστηκε ομως στο τελος τα καταφερε! Μπραβο σε ολους!!!_ 
DSCN6719.jpg

DSCN6814.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαρσιτούμε για τα ρεπορτάζ Τήνου (Σορπιός, TSS APOLLON σίγουρα Λέανδρος και τον notias κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου)
Σύρου  αιγαιοπλόο, Nikos_V,  kost  και manouvras_33

Τον TSS APOLLON περισσότερο για την συνεχή και σοβαρή ενημέρωση από την κακιά στιγμή μέχρι και σήμερα. Με αφορμή την τελευταία φωτογραφία του 
διακρίνουμε τον Ρίπο Μακάρωφ που δεν είναι τίποτα άλλό από ένα πανό από μουσαμά που τοποθετείται πάνω στο ρήγμα και το επικαλύπτει. Ο σκοπός του είναι να μειώσει την εισρροή υδάτων. Θα το βρείτε στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο στην σελίδα 13 που αναφέρεται ο κανονισμό περί γυμνασίων διαρροής *Π.Δ. 363 της 13/30.9.84. Κανονισμός συναγερμού και γυμνασίων στα ...* Δεν καλύψανε λοιπόν το ρήγμα για να μην φαίνεται, αλλά έχει ουσιαστική και ζωτική σημασία αυτή η ενέργεια.

.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Mίλήσαμε για τους ρίπους στ προηγούμενα μηνύματα  από τότε που είχε *ατύχημα το Σούπερφέρυ ΙΙ στην Τήνο*.
Πολλοί νομίζουν ότι είναι απλά για να καύψουν το ρήγμα και να μην φαίνεται ενώ (όπως είδαμε στα παραπάνω μηνύματα) ενώ είναι για την αντιμεώπισή της διαρροής.

Ας δούμε ένα οθόνινο ρίπου που εκτιθεται στο θωρηκτό Αβέρωφ.
IMG_20170411_121157.jpg
Όπως διαβάζουμε στο εγχειρίδιο του Αρμενιστού του 1915 παρακάτω  οι μςεγαλύτεροι τέτοιοι ρίποι ήταν 4,5 x 4,5 m και του συγρατούσαν με σχοινιά με μήκςο 60 οργιές (109,7 m) κοι οι μικρότεροι είχαν μέγεθος 1,8 x 1,8 m και τους στερέωνα με σχοινιά με μήκος 2 οργιές (3,65 μέτρα). Στην φωτογραφία παραπάνω βλέπουμε την μια πλευρά ενώ η άλλη είναι από απλο καραβόπανο ("απλή οθόνη" στο εγχειρίδιο).
Pages from enxeiridio_armenistoy_1915.jpgΠηγή

----------


## Michael

Ο ρίπος είναι ένα πολύ καλό εργαλείο αντιμετώπισης της διαρροής και μπορεί τουλάχιαστόν να σταματήσει την ένταση της εισρόης υδάτων ώστε να μπορέσει πιθανόν το πλήρωμα να κλέισει την τρύπα με σφήνες, τσιμέντα και μπουντέλια. Αυτό για το οποίο διατηρώ τις αμφιβολίες μου είναι το κατα πόσο τα σημερινά πληρώματα είναι αρκετα εκπαιδευμένα για τέτοιες εργασίες και για το αν όντως υπάρχουν ρίποι απο σκοινί και καραβόπανα πάνω στα σύγρονα πλοία. Επίσης δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος για το κατα πόσο είναι πρακτικά εφικτό να τοποθετηθούν αυτοί εν πλώ  στα συγρονα υπερμγέθη πλοία. Πάντως θα έπρεπε να υπάρξει μια σοβαρή εξέταση των παράπανω και αν διπιστωθεί ότι είναι πρακτικά εφικτα τότε να θεσμοθετηθεί η ύπαρξη ανάλογων υλικών και η ουσιαστική πρακτική εκπαίδευση των πληρωμάτων.

----------

